

Various statistics on why companies contribute to the opensource community. - socratees
http://pascal.case.unibz.it/retrieve/2472/henkel2.pdf
Refer to the Appendix on this paper for various informative statistics on what kind of code is shared, and the percentage of code that is shared etc. (The article is dated 2004.)
======
socratees
Refer to the Appendix on this paper for various informative statistics on what
kind of code is shared, and the percentage of code that is shared etc. (The
article is dated 2004.)

